# Show your pygocentrus caribe



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Show your pygocentrus caribe.......Almost that time for me to get some and would like to see some cool pics of them...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

here are my old cairbes sold them to a-ronn then they got sold again















they had such nice colours for big caribes


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

some babies
and adults


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awsome shoal canso, i miss my big caribes







but i got lil guys to take there place


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

cool pics..............keep em coomin


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

here are oics of some of mine.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^^sweet cariba^^^


----------



## tpeezy (Jan 20, 2006)

canso, wtf is that little sh*t in your last pic. its hilarious


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nice caribe guys...

lol ill post mine up later on when i find some time =)


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

bob351 said:


> here are my old cairbes sold them to a-ronn then they got sold again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey... I have your old Caribes now. Was just wondering what size you got them at and where they came from.?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

venezuala and i got them at around 6" from someone on this site in my first few months on the site :nod: you wanna sell them any time soon back to me :laugh:


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea those were some great caribe killed me to sell them but now i have 8 lol


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

nice caribe guys! i really miss mine


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> nice caribe guys...
> 
> lol ill post mine up later on when i find some time =)


cool....


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are mine...



















Sorry for the blurry pic. My hand isnt steady.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^^awesome caribas^^^


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

my caribe i got from dairywhip a month or whatnot ago


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^^killer^^^


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> ^^^killer^^^


thanks man


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> ^^^killer^^^


thanks man








[/quote]

you have some of the best looking caribas I've seen in my life


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

^^^^I DID MY BEST^^^^


----------



## broek (Jul 11, 2006)

here's one of mine


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^^your tank and cariba are amazing^^^


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

here is mine enjoy


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^^good color on your cariba...they are so nice^^^


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah nice looking caribe guys keep em coming.


----------



## mudfish (Sep 15, 2006)

Got these a few weeks ago from SimeseDream.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

:nod:


mudfish said:


> Got these a few weeks ago from SimeseDream.
> View attachment 130672


awesome caribe man


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

why does my cariba look like ass? lol

maybe cuz the surroundings are light colored? and it's in a 33 gallon . . and even tho i DO vary it's diet . . . meh . . .

i like some peoples cariba's up in here, SO DARK on the belly with the red and SO DARK with the black spot . . .







. . . my cariba needs friends, other than danio's

hmm now that i look at the pix , i realized all fish look better on film lol


----------

